# Fair Price for Sod Install?



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Prep work, and install sod!

Remember I am in Tejas!


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Do you have pictures of the area? It's kind of hard to estimate prep work without seeing it...


----------

